# more golden or more lab?



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Goldens come in all shapes and sizes... she looks like an English style golden to me.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She looks Golden to me........whatever she is...she's very pretty!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She looks like a golden!.She is a lighter golden,in color which is completly acceptable,by the standard.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

She looks like a beautiful, cream golden girl to me. She's a beauty.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She looks pure Golden to me. Goldens come in all different shades from light to dark. Some can be very pale and some can be very dark red. Our youngest Golden is a similar lighter shade of gold. The wider head is not a lab specific trait. The size of the head is purely genetic. Just because a Golden is female doesn't automatically mean that they are going to have a narrower skull.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

sunshipballoon said:


> *I think she's BEAUTIFUL! and i love her* no matter what she is!


They do come in all shapes and sizes. Our female Maesie has a much broader head than our boy Macca's, and she did have a shorter coat until she got older...
But whats the most important thing is what you said above....:heartbeat
She is a beautiful looking dog...


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I can see where the lab references come from. I don't know if she looks more like a golden or a lab to me, but it seems like everyone else thinks she's pure golden. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

She's beautiful. I think she has something more than Golden in her.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Looking at her, I am more tempted to say Lab/Golden mix. She's a very pretty girl


----------



## sunshipballoon (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks everybody! like i said, i love her no matter what she is, but it's just cool to know that she could be full blooded golden  :wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never seen a lab with a beautiful coat like that. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Looking at her, I am more tempted to say Lab/Golden mix. She's a very pretty girl


Echoes... I don't know how to explain it other than there is something about her expression/eyes and overall appearance that makes me think that she has a little bit of lab in her. 

But she is absolutely beautiful. I'm glad she has a good family with her now.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful dog. Your family and she are both so lucky to have found each other.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

She is gorgeous!! I absolutley see lab in her face! Coming from a lab/golden mix owner


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

She is beautiful. I can see lab in her face as well, but she definitely has golden too.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi there! 

First off your Lucy is a cute pie. As far as whether or not she is more golden or lab like in appearance, I would agree with what Megora said...



Megora said:


> I don't know how to explain it other than there is something about her expression/eyes and overall appearance that makes me think that she has a little bit of lab in her.


It sounds like you love her dearly though (no matter what she may be)  She looks like a fun pup!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Those if you who think she is a mix need only to look at the "creme" breeders in Maine.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I hate to admit this, but some of my pure golden girls (eeww) have "block heads". That really pained me....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I hate to admit this, but some of my pure golden girls (eeww) have "block heads". That really pained me....


My guy does too.... and before he grew his coat out, he did look like a lab darnit. :doh: 

The pic below is the one that made me think she might have english lab in her, possibly. I have a friend in Aus who shows her girl and she has the same sweetheart but super-intelligent expression. It's something to do with the eyes, but it might be the earset too. 



















Of course, it could be English golden too... and keep in mind that vets are not always the final opinion. Our Sammy dog was listed as a golden mix at our vet. We had to see that on all the invoices and they never actually corrected it, even though we asked them to. 

Sammy was half show lines and half hunt lines and somewhere in the middle of that we got a compact golden with a long silky reddish coat who looked a bit like an overgrown sussex spaniel. 

To the OP - I wouldn't worry too much about it. She definitely has golden retriever traits that were obvious in all her other pics.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

She is a very lovely dog. She could be a mix or not. There is something in her face that makes me think a mix, but then, several people have asked me if my pure Golden (the one that is my avatar) is part Saluki because she is long and lean. Others have asked if she is a lab because of her short coat. You know, they are all beautiful and I am sure you will love her regardless of her heritage.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If I met your dog on the street, I'd probably think full Golden. But those Lab pictures do make me wonder if there's a little Lab in her, too. The head certainly does look similar to the Lab.

Either way, she's very sweet.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

She is precious!

However having labs, I definitely see lab in her head shape. I think the lab golden mix is the best of both worlds! I know around here PAWS breeds the two intentionally to get the dogs they want for their program. Some come out looking more golden, like your girl, and some come out more lab looking like my friend Kayla's dog. He looks lab with feathers in his tail. He is a super dog too. 

Welcome and keep sharing pictures.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

If you really want to know, there is this 60 dollar DNA test that will tell you what breed/s she is.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

she looks all golden but...her face looks lab!! shes gorgeous


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

I truly believe she is mixed with Lab. I can see it in her face. I have owned both, so I can spot the difference. Either way, she's a gorgeous Dog.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

As the owner of one of each, I would say (unless her body coat has been clipped eg short haired chest) she has a parent of each*
* opinion based on no more than being a suburban owner!
I do say though we have a _Golden_ retriever and a _yellow_ labrador - though our 2 are very similar in colour and the colour range for both breeds is wide now with very pale creams becoming more common 
A retriever + retriever = loves to swim and loves her food I bet. 
I cannot believe how my two are so food obsessed!
I think she is absolutely beautiful and her good heart shines through in your pictures.
We had a wonderful dog who we think was part Border Collie and part labrador (I used to call her our black golden retriever ) and now I know you can genetic testing done I wish we had it done just to appreciate which blend had made her such a great dog ( I know - nature *and* nuture made her wonderful) ... and maybe to hope once we had her 'recipe' ( she was from an animal shelter) that we might happen across that magic again. Then again, both times since we have looked for a "retreiver cross" we ended up with our beautiful Golden (on her third home) and a left-over labrador pup ....... so sometimes you just go with the right dog at the right time! 
Welcome to the forum, nice to meet you both and enjoy Lucy


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Linda that I see some classic lab elements in the head. That said, looks are really not very reliable when you're talking about a dog of unknown origin. She could come from a careless breeder who's lost breed type in the head or she could be a mix. Only a DNA test will tell you for sure.


----------

